
A curated list for Kubernetes sources - alexellisuk
https://github.com/ramitsurana/awesome-kubernetes
======
grizzles
Is there a way to learn kubernetes in a short time, or in a way that you can
primarily use a GUI to interact with it? Also why are there are so many
distributions of it?

~~~
MPSimmons
Kubernetes is a robot made of cats. Not robotic cats like Voltron. Actual, you
know. Cats.

You can learn the basics in a week. It will take a very very long time to
learn to be comfortable in it.

Kubernetes The Hard Way is the usual answer to "how do I learn this?"

~~~
alexeldeib
This is unfortunately and hilariously accurate.

It’s a great system in a lot of ways, but it sure has lots of quirks.

------
nwatson
ISTIO has been a good Kubernetes service mesh for a project I've been working
on, and has been the hardest part to tie down though. So many obscure settings
and hard-to-track-down information, especially in a sea of options and
possible configurations.

Since our SSL is terminated in AWS our cluster was treating things as mostly
"HTTP" internally and TLS-redirect HTTP->HTTPS wasn't working and other ISTIO
redirects were returning HTTP when original context was HTTPS. It took lots of
reading and digging through posts to find references to an
"externalTrafficPolicy" setting that was crucial to fixing the problem. That
was the most painful k8s/ISTIO thing that came up.

~~~
runamok
What version of istio? mTLS was a big pain point at my place until 1.14 which
now has has "auto mtls":
[https://archive.istio.io/v1.4/docs/tasks/security/authentica...](https://archive.istio.io/v1.4/docs/tasks/security/authentication/auto-
mtls/)

It really depends on your security posture. We wanted traffic between services
within the service mesh to be encrypted too.

------
globular-toast
This is curated? I look at "starting points" and still can't see the wood for
the trees. And I'm far from a beginner since I've been doing the whole
container thing for several years now.

~~~
rubiquity
Yes I think the mods should rename this to something more general like “List
of kubernetes resources.” The awesome-* lists are not “curated” but rather a
dumping ground of links one or two edges away from the core theme.

Curation in the context of Kubernetes is even more laughable because the
community is a dumping ground of projects all trying to solve the same
problems in slightly different ways. The CNCF Landscape is probably my
favorite example of this. I don’t think they’ve ever seen a project they
didn’t like.

------
dilandau
I guess if you're larping as Google it helps to have a list of the lore.

I prefer to stick to the Unix Canon myself.

------
cheriot
That drives home the cambrian explosion happening in the k8s world.

------
mauritzio
Kubernetes is a software varnish how a puppet master thinks how puppets should
behave. Thing is, the puppets turn out to be almost humans and are a big heap
of undeterministic behavior. But hey it is all in a sandbox so you can try and
try again forever. It is like an avoid work machinery creating endless work
and fun. It doesn't really matter... as an achievement.

